# First road bike: Scott Speedster s20



## mbf5482 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am trying to break into the cycling world and am about to buy my first bike. I have been looking at a 2010 Scott Speedster s20 that will cost about $1200. Does anyone have any reviews of this bike or can you tell me if this is a good deal, would be a good first bike? Any input would really help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Not a bad deal at all for the price. Many bikes in that price range usually use cheaper brakes, but they didn't skimp here. Test ride it and see how you like it. Make sure you get a fitting.


----------



## johnsvt (Sep 21, 2010)

I almost bought one of those. But ended buying a gently used bike for a lot less.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Peanya said:


> Not a bad deal at all for the price. Many bikes in that price range usually use cheaper brakes, but they didn't skimp here. Test ride it and see how you like it. Make sure you get a fitting.


What Peanya said. It's a good bike for the money, but make sure it fits right and feels right.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Two main factors will determine if the Scott is a good bike for you. 1) If it suites your intended purposes and 2) If it fits.

It would also be helpful to provide some background info relating to your previous cycling experiences (if any), general fitness/ flexibility and (as mentioned) type(s) of riding you're interested in. Recreational? Fitness/ training? Racing? Long (endurance) rides?

There are a wealth of good choices in this price range (and the Scott is certainly one), but defining your needs should come before narrowing choices.


----------



## mbf5482 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well I live in washington dc so and plan to use the bike for fitness. I have not thought about racing or anything yet as this will be my first road bike and I am just starting out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mbf5482 said:


> Well I live in washington dc so and plan to use the bike for fitness. I have not thought about racing or anything yet as this will be my first road bike and I am just starting out.


As long as you're ok with a bike that is consistent with a race bike (in rider position and handling) the S20 is a fine choice, but being your first road bike I suggest you branch out and look at other makes/ models. There are some 'relaxed' road bikes that have essentially the same geometry as a race bike, but with slightly taller head tubes and longer wheelbases. All else being equal, this type of bike will allow for a more upright rider position and less twitchy (or as some say, more predictable) handling. 

The best way to determine your preferences between the two is to visit some shops, get sized/ fitted and head out on the roads for some test rides. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling of the bikes and whittle your choices from there.

FWIW, here's a review of an '08 S20:
http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-157-859-0,00.html

Here's some from RBR:
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/scott/PRD_412176_5668crx.aspx

HTH...


----------

